
Apollo React – `UseMutation` in ApolloClient Setup? - subotkevic
https://stackoverflow.com/q/60028883/2761970
======
verdverm
[https://apollokit.org](https://apollokit.org) has this implemented somewhere,
forget where... Probably an interesting code base for you anyhow

